# My Dream Loft finally being built



## gsstage2

Finally I have the resources to build my perfect dream loft, although as I am designing and building it, I already want it bigger. My birds have been residing in an 8x10 garden shed way too long, and my goal is to have them in the new loft by October 1st. 
It is 16x16 and going to have an elevated floor, as well as be fully insulated.
I am new to posting here but have been on the site for a little while; I raise White Homers, and other less common color homers as well as Oriental Frills. Here is my progress in pictures.

Jeff


----------



## Yeasmin

Waiting for the final pics...


----------



## gsstage2

Post's are set 42 inches in the ground with a concrete base then filled with concrete after posts being set. This is being built as a small pole barn. This picture shows my current very rotted loft with a new roof, and some guy...


----------



## gsstage2

Here is some more progress along with my "doorless pickup truck"...
large South facing windows, which I think the birds will like as well as to create heat in the winter, which is the way my house is helped to be heated on sunny days. Plus my flypens will be off the south and west sides.


----------



## TAWhatley

Looks like you are going to have a very, very nice loft for your birds. Please do keep us posted AND we LOVE pictures!

Terry


----------



## Jay3

Yes. It looks like it's gonna be great! And we DO love pictures.


----------



## rackerman

Jeff, Where is Williamston, in Michigan?


----------



## alpha7470

You guys are just lucky to have such an open space................!!!!!!!


----------



## Columba livia!

Looks great-even now! can't wait to see her finished! Keep posting Pics!!! good luck!


----------



## FloridaLuv

alpha7470 said:


> You guys are just lucky to have such an open space................!!!!!!!


I second that comment!!! Keeep the pic's coming... I drool over them all ... since I can't have one!...LOL... 

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Homer87

You are so LUCKY you are getting a HUGE Loft....


----------



## Kevin

Very nice! I wish the very best for you and your birds! They sure will love their new home!


----------



## Niloc5

Youre very lucky my friend 

Keep us posted!


----------



## Guest

looking good and looks like you got plenty of space to get it done  cant wait to see the finished product ..


----------



## gsstage2

Thank you everyone for all of the kind words and support, this has been in the works for years! More pictures to follow...


----------



## gsstage2

Studs are up and the yard is somewhat cleaned up. It looks like a nice morning and it was. If you look close you can see the insulation hanging down from the floor, I learned later (as it it just got done raining for 2 days) the insulation was hanging down because of water being on top of it...


----------



## gsstage2

Another view.
And I updated my signature for those wanting to know where I am


----------



## Pigeon lower

Very nice coop thats getting built.!

And whoop ! Another Frill breeder!

Btw your truck isnt doorless anymore w00t w00t haha.


----------



## chernobyl

*w0w*

huge l0fts c0mpare t0 mine, h0pe y0u finish it s0on.


----------



## Guest

wow its sure coming along great , your doing a great job there and will keep following your progress for sure


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

nice, I would have to say, you have some lucky birds awaiting their new loft... Good Job..


----------



## Roller mike

Nice looking loft, good solid construction, i like it


----------



## gsstage2

Thanks again for the awesome comments!

Sorry work got in the way of my progress and my ability to sit down and get some pictures posted, but here are some more:


----------



## gsstage2

Another one...


----------



## gsstage2

Getting closer


----------



## gsstage2

another, and the progress moves on


----------



## gsstage2

I am starting to get a little impatient


----------



## Jay3

WOW! Just beautiful.


----------



## gsstage2

Having trouble uploading pictures now....


----------



## gsstage2

Looks, like I exceeded my upload limit, no problem though I will fix that shortly.


----------



## spirit wings

I tend to like this pic the best...nice looking...um loft.


----------



## gsstage2

> I tend to like this pic the best...nice looking...um loft.


 Must be the way the light hits it...


----------



## gsstage2

Another one


----------



## gsstage2

A few more to get me caught up and then on to getting the inside finished


















Yes, that is a green inspection sticker on the post out front...


----------



## ezemaxima

I wanna move in to your loft.....


----------



## spirit wings

I love everything about it! wish it was at my house.


----------



## randymcone

spirit wings said:


> I tend to like this pic the best...nice looking...um loft.


Is this turning into one of "THOSE" web sites?


----------



## Jay3

The birds will have a nice view. It's beautiful.


----------



## darkfur

Ahhh, thats a pretty loft. I hope mine turns out as nice (will post pics of course when construction begins). If you have any marital disagreements you have a great spare place to sleep too!


----------



## Big T

darkfur said:


> Ahhh, thats a pretty loft. I hope mine turns out as nice (will post pics of course when construction begins). *If you have any marital disagreements you have a great spare place to sleep too!*


Run cable to it cause you never know!!!!!


----------



## maine123

How this great! Im really jelous of your loft!  Good luck with the rest of it!


----------



## FloridaLuv

*WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *That is all I can think to say.. For once! LOL

Your gonna have all of us on your front porch soon... suitcases and all!!! 

GREAT JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birdiegirlie

OH wow, It is looking GREAT! Can't wait to see the loft finished...! Thanks for the pics, keep 'em coming, along with your flock, too!


----------



## Guest

oh I only wish I had that kinda room for birds  A Lucky man you are


----------



## pigeonnewb

Maybe one day I will have one like that..


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

nice!! any new pictures of your progress.. Thanks for saring your photos...


----------



## gsstage2

Thank you all for all the nice comments! I will have new pictures shortly, I moved some of my birds in today and the flypens will be done late tomorrow. (unless it rains, as it is suppose to) My camera will not charge for some reason, that is the reason for my delay.


----------



## alpha7470

That is one hell of a loft...........!!!!!!


----------



## TerriB

You really put a lot of planning into this very well-built loft. It must be very gratifying to see it finally taking shape. Your birds are really going to enjoy themselves!


----------



## gsstage2

The flypens are done except for the supports underneath, they will be angled down to the floor of the loft.


----------



## gsstage2

Another shot


----------



## gsstage2

and the west facing wall with the flypen


----------



## gsstage2

Still have lot's of work to do in here and the birds don't mind at all. I moved a few in over the weekend.


----------



## Mindy

I love the loft. You did a great job, and loved seeing all the photos. I see the bird has already picked his spot. Can't wait to see if full of birds. I was writing the sametime before the last picture, LOVED the last picture. min


----------



## gsstage2

Here are some of my Oriental Frills, or Satinettes. I worked on closing in the nest boxes today. My work schedule is picking up so my progress is slowing. I have 2 more pens to build yet for my young birds and to separate my Whiter racers out, but at least I can do that as the weather get's worse.
Thank you all for the fantastic comments, I figured I would share my progess as I love pictures and following other folks stories.


----------



## Mindy

Beautiful!!!


----------



## spirit wings

I want it!!!!!!!!!!!!! great job.


----------



## birds+me=happy

Golly, you put that thing up fast! Great loft.


----------



## liam j mannion

best of luck with your new loft ,
liam,navan co meath , ireland


----------



## cheema

HI very nice loft would you mind telling us how much this cost you?


----------



## Hakkamike

Very nice looking loft, I hope mine turns out half that nice, I am guessing 2275.00 on the price?


----------



## pattersonk2002

*dream loft*



gsstage2 said:


> and the west facing wall with the fly pen .


Very very nice job. I was at a friends house the other day and he had vinyl siding on his loft, he told me that most critters can't climb the siding and he said that so there is no posts on the fly pens they really can't bother his birds. He put diagonal cables in the pens to hold them up so he did not have the post's, I thought it all sounded good so that is in my plans when I get to that phase on my loft. >Kevin


----------



## gsstage2

Thank you again!
Yes, the flypen posts are temporary, I did make the wire out of welded but still do not want any "critters" climbing on it and spooking the birds.

The cost of the loft with me doing ALL the labor, (my boys are yelling at me) okay, most of the labor is: $2800.00. It is way overkill and way over engineered, as well as over insulated but the only thing I would change would be the size (bigger is always better in a loft!) if I didn't run out of money....


----------



## Jay3

It's beautiful. I can move in tomorrow!


----------



## Wannaroll

That's a nice start. I'm jealous big time.


----------



## Yelsob

very nice. Would you've done anything different??


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Beautiful loft you got there my friend! Great job!


----------



## sreeshs

Thats one excellent piece of of work man, hats off for you..... wish u good luck


----------



## aske

congratulations


----------



## lostflight

Nice loft.

Mind getting a video and giving us a tour?
Congrats to you. Those birds better be happy. LOL


----------



## bob1957ja

is it done yet ?


----------



## shahzeb

Wowww Gud Start And Superbbbbb End.....
Really Very Nice
I Wish I Have This...But My Garden Is Too Small.....


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Congratulations.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Uh oh . . .good thing you are in Michigan  . . . I call mine the 'BIRDHOUSE' too. 

Very very nice Jeff!


----------



## yopigeonguy

omg im speechless!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

* . . . and while your at it, Jeff, how about putting a couple of beautiful California Kings in that gorgeous BirdHouse? I'm sure Elizabeth -www.RescueReport.org- could fix you right up.  
They're very nice birds . . . . really . . .they are.*


----------



## derek

man thats a nice one i wish i was a pigeon i would win every race for u just to live there


----------



## blackknight01

do you mind if a ask about how much you spend doing this loft?


----------



## Jay3

blackknight01 said:


> do you mind if a ask about how much you spend doing this loft?


He said $2800.


----------



## Guest

Jay3 said:


> He said $2800.


wow I hope that was a huge loft lol


----------



## Jay3

Well it's gorgeous and insulated. And I'm not sure of the size, but it looked big enough to me. I mean, you could live in that thing!


----------



## gsstage2

Bringing this one back to life if anyone cares had to add on a bit


----------



## Jay3

Most are always interested in others lofts.


----------

